# Speakers for USA locomotives



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears that the GP-9 & the GP-38, and possibly others, use a 2 1/2 inch diameter speaker if you want it to fit into the existing housing in the fuel tank. So, the question is, where can we get speakers for this application? By the way, they need to be 4 or 8 ohms and be able to handle at least 3 watts since I am using Phoenix sound systems.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You can either buy from Phoenix. 
Or go shop at your local Big Lots or any other close out and you can purchase stereo speakers that are for desktop computers take them apart. 
OR any other speakers they have availiable for computer applications. 
Usually 2 speakers for close out prices approx $10 or so. They are usually the size needed for applications in any of the trains. 
They may come in 8ohm or 4ohm can use, WITH PHOENIX, 4 ohm speakers and the 4ohm will ncreases the sound. 

Any who check out ANY store that offers speakers that you plug into a computer....can't beat the prices....and are not thought of as we seem to sometimes think inside the box. 

IMHO


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 14 Oct 2010 07:51 AM 
You can either buy from Phoenix. 
Or go shop at your local Big Lots or any other close out and you can purchase stereo speakers that are for desktop computers take them apart. 
OR any other speakers they have availiable for computer applications. 
Usually 2 speakers for close out prices approx $10 or so. They are usually the size needed for applications in any of the trains. 
They may come in 8ohm or 4ohm, and can be used, WITH PHOENIX, With Phoenix you can use both 4 ohm and 8 ohm speakers. The 4 ohm speakers will ncreases the sound. 

Any who check out ANY store that offers speakers that you plug into a computer....can't beat the prices....


On a special not I have found that the coaxial speakers you can sometimes luck into do not put out the sound you would think they would vs the regular speakers. 

IMHO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've bought many speakers from one of our sponsors: Electric Steam Modelworks:

*http://www.rctrains.com/phoenix_sound_system.htm* 


Jonathan has many types of speakers and he comes from the audio industry. He hand-selects exceptional speakers. Look at the 2" ones.

When you say a "2-1/2" speaker" , is this the outside dimension? In the world of speakers, the measurement is actually the inside diameter, the moving part and the flexible part that connects the cone to the housing.


It's a fine point, but I bring it up so that you could ask by phone or email to get the largest speaker you can fit into there.

Is the "round recess" in the housing 2.5"? 

Tony's Train Exchange also has a wide variety of speakers. Many people like the Phoenix speakers too.

I always pay a couple of extra bucks to get a nicer speaker.

Regards, Greg


----------

